# Tucker's back!! Last ever Grange Hill



## insomnia (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm guessing that most of us grew up with Tucker/Zammo/Gonch etc
Now its the last time out, first time i'm recording something from CBBC

From BBC

Grange Hill ready for final bell

The last episode of long-running BBC school drama Grange Hill is to be shown on BBC One on Monday.

The programme, which first hit screens in 1978, will feature the return of one of the original characters, Tucker Jenkins, played by actor Todd Carty.

The drama has tackled tough issues such as drugs and teenage pregnancy, but was axed after TV bosses said it no longer reflected modern children's lives.

The final episode will be shown on BBC One at 1635 BST


So cmon post your fav moments, and i demand an adult farewell show from the Beeb this isn't a kids program it was the first "kids" programme i ever saw that tackled bullying/racism/drugs/sex


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

Row-land 

Didn't Benny Green run with the Spurs firm or is that myth?

Trisha Yates ftw 

I'm taping this.


----------



## Griff (Sep 15, 2008)

What about Gripper.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

Danny Kendall


----------



## Belushi (Sep 15, 2008)

> The drama has tackled tough issues such as drugs and teenage pregnancy, but was axed after TV bosses said it no longer reflected modern children's lives.



Eh? kids still go to school dont they?


----------



## insomnia (Sep 15, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Danny Kendall



Didn't he die of AIDS? or was it drugs or was it because of drugs he got AIDS..aaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 15, 2008)

Dude, I'm so watching this


----------



## JohnnyOrange (Sep 15, 2008)

Tucker's the wrong person to have brought back for the last episode.

Zammo should have come back, still off his head after all these years, and put a torch to the place.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2008)

How can he come back?  The school he is an FP of was in London!  I understand the series is now set in Luddypool...

Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Boczkowski (Sep 15, 2008)

insomnia said:


> Didn't he die of AIDS? or was it drugs or was it because of drugs he got AIDS..aaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhh



do you mean the character
or the actor?


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

insomnia said:


> Didn't he die of AIDS? or was it drugs or was it because of drugs he got AIDS..aaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhh



"unnamed neurological disorder" apparently.


http://www.grangehillfans.co.uk/schoolreport/dannykendall.php


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)

Mr Bronson made me terrified to go to High School. My mum stopped me watching it for a while.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

"YOU BOY!!" 

Some of our teachers were far worse than Bronson.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)

Flashman said:


> "YOU BOY!!"
> 
> Some of our teachers were far worse than Bronson.



Where the hell did you go to school that had worse staff than Bronson!


----------



## Griff (Sep 15, 2008)

What was Tucker's mate's name? Was the actor Paul/Andrew McCarthey or something?

He did our school disco in around 1979, and played some really shit music.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Where the hell did you go to school that had worse staff than Bronson!



Seriously!


Mr Gaffney was the worst, lost count of the amount of times he caned me. And he used to love prodding my chest violently, with his fingers. If you talked once in class he'd make you kneel down for the rest of the lesson. Another good one was
banging
your
head
on
the
black
board
in
time
with
every
word
he
said!

Mind you, I was a right little cheeky fucker


----------



## Boczkowski (Sep 15, 2008)

dunno how out of date this list is, but:

Peter Moran (Pogo Patterson) now runs a pub in London.
Lee Macdonald (Zammo Maguire) now runs a key cutting shop in London.
Erkan Mustafa (Roland Browning) appeared in Blackadders Christmas Carol playing the role of "enormous orphan" and also played Otto in the BBC TV comedy series "Chef". He is now rumoured to run his own restaurant in London.
Alison Bettles (Fay Lucas) is now a qualified beauty therapist and has three children.
Mark Savage (Gripper Stebson) has been in a legal battle with his landlady and local council and could face being homeless.
Gwyneth Powell (Mrs McCluskey) and Fraser Cains (Scruffy McGuffy) have continued to work in acting and have regularly appeared on TV and in several films.
John Holmes (Gonch Gardener) went on to study Politics and Economics at the University of East Anglia and was the student union president. After graduating he went travelling and is now a trainee manager at the Golden Horseshoe Casino in Bayswater in London.
Jonathan Lambeth (Danny Kendall) is now a journalist for the Financial Times.
Fleur Taylor (Imelda Davies) runs an estate agency in Surrey.
Michael Sheard (Mr Bronson) has continued to work on TV and has also appeared in a number of films, including playing Adolf Hitler in "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade".




fae: http://www.thebubbleburst.co.uk/bb.php?entry=Grange Hill


----------



## Boczkowski (Sep 15, 2008)

*danny kendall in 2006*






vs


----------



## Awesome Wells (Sep 15, 2008)

Tucker returns but only because he's embraced fundamental Islam and is now known as Sheik Tukkha. He straps a ton of semtex and takes the school out along with Gripper Stebson whose inherent stupidity as school bully saw him eminently qualified for a career in international politics.


----------



## Melinda (Sep 15, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Seriously!
> 
> 
> Mr Gaffney was the worst, lost count of the amount of times he caned me. And he used to love prodding my chest violently, with his fingers. If you talked once in class he'd make you kneel down for the rest of the lesson. Another good one was
> ...


That is straight out of sadistic nightmare.  He probably LOVED it, fapping off at break time. 

I remember a nursery teacher who pulled me out of assembly to smack me once. I dont remember what for, but I do remember crying after the walloping. 

I went to a highschool which believed in education through snidey self-esteem ripping humiliation, thinking about it Mr Bronson probably would have been a blessing.

Mr Bronson died recently didnt he?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 15, 2008)

Dies in 2005 apparently, fuck I didn't know that.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2008)

Danny Kendall was the bestest.
He topped himself, wasn't a disease.

(not the actor, obviously, the character.)

Loved Gonch and Ziggy too.


----------



## fubert (Sep 15, 2008)

Just like real school. Except we all said "fuck" a lot more.


----------



## JTG (Sep 15, 2008)

Boczkowski said:


> Michael Sheard (Mr Bronson) has continued to work on TV and has also appeared in a number of films, including playing Adolf Hitler in "Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade".



He was also a headmaster under the control of the Daleks in Remembrance of the Daleks in 1989 and was killed by Darth Vader in Empire Strikes Back.

His autobiography was great, comes across as a lovely bloke.


----------



## insomnia (Sep 15, 2008)

and no-ones mentioned the beautiful Susan Tully who lit up our lives as busty vixen Michelle from enders (in some parallel universe)


----------



## DJ Squelch (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahh, I had to watch the start of the last ever episode but was a bit sad to see no sausage chucking pic in the opening sequence. RIP Grange Hill, end of an era


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was a bit surprised Tucker wasn't confused by the fact his old school had moved hundreds of miles from East London to Liverpool. He carried on like it was the exact same place.


----------



## Griff (Sep 16, 2008)

So what did Tucker do in it then? 

*for the benefit of people still at work at that time of day*


----------



## Melinda (Sep 16, 2008)

andy2002 said:


> I was a bit surprised Tucker wasn't confused by the fact his old school had moved hundreds of miles from East London to Liverpool. He carried on like it was the exact same place.


 
What happened in the end then, I missed it.  


Moving the school was the frigging death nell. 

Phil Redmond has done some great work for teens, but also returns to his seminal works and ruins them- Brookside, Grange Hill, Hollyoaks.


----------



## Ranu (Sep 16, 2008)

Some pics here of some of the cast from a couple of years ago

http://www.grangehillfans.co.uk/history/reunion2006_1.php


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 16, 2008)

Melinda said:


> What happened in the end then, I missed it.



Tucker turned up to persuade his nephew Togger (really) that he should fight to stay at Grange Hill (he was going to be expelled); there was some dreary gubbins about an unexploded bomb beneath the school and the fat kid with a prominent cold sore/birthmark on his lip copped off with the best looking girl in the school. It was fucking terrible but maybe it always was...




Melinda said:


> Phil Redmond has done some great work for teens, but also returns to his seminal works and ruins them- Brookside, Grange Hill, Hollyoaks.



I interviewed Redmond once about Brookside for a magazine I used to work on and he was enthusing about how they were going to have some big helicopter crash etc etc. I remember thinking that ridiculous shit like that was precisely the reason Brookie ended up as such a joke. I was surprised he didn't blow Grange Hill up at the end to be honest with you...


----------



## Melinda (Sep 16, 2008)

Ranu said:


> Some pics here of some of the cast from a couple of years ago
> 
> http://www.grangehillfans.co.uk/history/reunion2006_1.php



Zammo and Row-land!


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 16, 2008)

Is that Zammo!

I was looking at the photos and I couldn't recognise any of them


----------



## 1927 (Sep 17, 2008)

danny la rouge said:


> How can he come back?  The school he is an FP of was in London!  I understand the series is now set in Luddypool...
> 
> Makes no sense at all.



Tucker " It's not like it was back in my day"

Hardly bloody surprising is it?

Having not watched in for probably 20 years I thought that it was now filmed in Lpool, not that the whole thing was set there. By what amazing plot device did that happen?


----------



## RicardoOP2SG (Sep 17, 2008)

what crap are the bbc replacing this legandry program with?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 17, 2008)

They should have ended it with Rowland returning, but this time fifty foot tall like the Marshmallow man from Ghostbusters


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 17, 2008)

It was a bit shit wasn't it 

I thought for sure the school would blow up. I was well disappointed when it didn't They even left Princess and the frog in the disco alone. Perfect for a bit of Romeo and Juliet-type devestation I thought.


----------



## RicardoOP2SG (Sep 17, 2008)

id also like to know the awnser to 1972 question


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 21, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Danny Kendall was the bestest.
> He topped himself, wasn't a disease.
> 
> (not the actor, obviously, the character.)


Are you sure about that?   As I remember it he basically didn't care about school and kept bunking off and was always in trouble with Mr. Bronson.  Then in the end it turned out that he had a terminal disease.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I suppose I'm not positive. But the way I remember it was he gassed himself in a car... possibly even Bronson's?

Maybe I just invented it in my twisted mind.


----------



## silver (Sep 23, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Well I suppose I'm not positive. But the way I remember it was he gassed himself in a car... possibly even Bronson's?
> 
> Maybe I just invented it in my twisted mind.



I'm sure he was found dead in a car, I remember that 

And I used to love Gonch Gardner - who remembers him selling toast in teh playground? And he was mates with that kid who then was in London's buring and then got done over by a Fake Shek by the News of the World (did I make up that last bit, pls help me someone??)

My nan bought me the Just Say No record


----------

